# Ebay and Make an Offer



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I have been watching a item on ebay, and it had make an offer. When I see make a offer and it's something I want, I'll make the offer and generally the offer is accepted. On this one item yesterday the buy it now was 699.00 and had make an offer, so I did. I offered 600.00 and it was automatically rejected, then i offered 620 and it was automatically rejected again. Last night I was going through the calculations, is the best offer set for 5%, 10% or some other number. This morning I am checking my emails and there is one from ebay, this same item has been discount to 594, which is less than both my offers. Happy Friday!!!!!

I am learning patience.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Try A Little More Patience*

Well......Did you make another offer? For giggles and grins you might try $575.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

You only get 3 attempts at offers unless that has changed.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

There was a post showing a New York Central with a discount price, it's the same seller. I went for the UP.

Pappy your right I didn't think of that, DUH!!! I was just so excited!

Dave I did 2 yesterday when the price was higher. I am surprise he didn't look at my two offers, and then lower the price below my offers


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

It's just weird how things work sometimes. I have multiple eBay names, so I really don't get caught up in the three and out best offer scenario.

Another completely insane thing, is when the bidding for a particular item skyrockets above an identical item with a buy-it-now price that is WAY less. Go figure.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I agree Bob, ebay is an interesting place. My son has an account, so I was thinking about using his. But the seller did me a favor.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I recently got into Prewar tinplate and like the 1688E loco. I am searching periodically for additions, but a specific version. I usually have to look at some listings closer to get a better look from dark, blurry photos. I saw a listing, and the photos didn't show the detail I want. The listing is starting at $199, and after checking the photos listed I could help but laugh!!!!! Most of the cab is broken off, body has serious cracks, and no mention if it even works!!! It also is "make offer". I pointed out the flaws and ridiculous price, and the response was, Would I like to buy it? 

Some sellers are totally ridiculous with their listings, prices, shipping fees, etc. they just don't get it I guess.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

teledoc,*well* did you want to buy it?:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:

there are deals to be had, but there's some shady stuff out there too!


couple years ago i seen "O gauge track and bridge" last day of listing. start $60. $15 s/h
i thought i seen something, so i hit the magnifyer. yeah, looks interesting, so i bid and won. $60.00 only bidder.

bout a week got my box. full circle 54", full circle 42", 35-40ft straight, and 7 switches.
all ROSS.

plus, wood howe truss bridge kit. and all switch motors and controls.

ebay can be fun:sold:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Yup, some deals come up, and others are jokes!! I sometimes go a little "outside the box" with search terms, and find things mis-identified, that most pass over, and can grab good deals that way. It's all one big game that anyone can play!!!!!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

teledoc said:


> Yup, some deals come up, and others are jokes!! I sometimes go a little "outside the box" with search terms, and find things mis-identified, that most pass over, and can grab good deals that way. It's all one big game that anyone can play!!!!!


thats the way you do it:smokin:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Or you could just buy the stuff you need at a reasonable price, and not get all caught up in bargain hunting. Time spent hunting bargains is time that could be spent wirh trains. Just sayin'.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It's true, eBay can be a terrible waste of time and there are just so many tricksters on there. I guess you pays your money and takes your chance!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I did the make an offer thing once, I got a reply that was the buy it now price. After the auction ended AMD the item didn't sell the buyer contacted me about buying it. I ignored them. I both like and hate eBay, ive won stuff cheap only to have the seller take down down the sale in the last miniute and relist it. EBay did nothing as they make money if the item sells for more. The guy listed the item twice, one with a high buy it now price and another with a regular auction.I have also gotten good stuff too! So ill agree, its a gamble.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't get wrapped around my axles if a deal goes south, it happens. I use eBay mostly for cheap Chinese electronics nowadays.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*It's What You Make Of It*

CTV,
I, in a way agree, kinda some might say. In my end of the hobby where can I go to get parts? I cannot go to all the regular places. I will not buy repro parts from China or Yes, Mexico. I'm after 1916-1934 Lionel NOS when I can or vintage used parts. So I lurk in dark corners just waiting and watching. I visit Stout's and the like. So......Let me ask you, am I wasting my time? Cause I don't think so.

While we are here. I must say that the new eBay system SUCKS BIG TIME!! I used to be able to go through all of the sections that concerned me in 15 minutes or less. Now I lucky to do so in a hour.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

eBay, and now Lionel, can't seem to leave well enough alone!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It's always interesting to see people complain about how rotten ebay is, and yet, I'm sure we have all gotten more good deals and hard to find items than bad deals on ebay.......it seems to prove the old addage that good things are always overshadowed by bad things, though the good usually outweighs the bad......we live in an ever increasing negative world now.....


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I have had mostly good experiences with these type of deals, but some individuals think the word "Lionel" means BIG dollar signs. Usually it is far from the case, when I as the buyer knows a decent value. That simply comes from having something to reference, to establish a good value. When I started to use eBay, I actually bid too high on some items that I really wanted, only to find I could have waited a little longer and found the same thing really cheap.

That prompted me to pick up books that had actual values in different conditions. Then I added searches to see what completed sale prices were paid. I now know what is actually RARE, what is everyday common, and what reasonable prices I would offer. If a listing shows "make offer", with a ridiculous starting price, I will watch the item, and then I will sometimes make an offer. My caveat is that I set my absolute maximum, and offer just slightly under. Some will counter within reason and I will take the offer, and others stick to their guns, & won't budge. Those I write off, and won't even look at their other items. 

In the end, it's all one big game. Some chose to play, others don't. Some items just aren't available from the usual suppliers, as their stock has been depleted, and "auctions" are your only recourse. I did have something I would have like to have, and thought I can get it later, from a parts dealer. Waited too long, and found there are no more to be had.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Doc's SOL.....Again*



teledoc said:


> In the end, it's all one big game. Some chose to play, others don't. Some items just aren't available from the usual suppliers, as their stock has been depleted, and "auctions" are your only recourse. I did have something I would have like to have, and thought I can get it later, from a parts dealer. Waited too long, and found there are no more to be had.


Doc,
When we look and look for prewar parts be they NOS or vintage used, more times than not lately we lose. I've had to buy complete cars just for the few pieces that I need. I do this hoping that I can resell the piece to recoup a little of what I spent. It is what it is and that's the game we're forced to play when collecting prewar. Sometimes I team with other collectors and bid together on the more expensive pieces. In doing so I can take the parts I need and send what I do not need down the line.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the buy it now's or make an offer.. I have on many occasions presented a low ball offer, and the seller has accepted it.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Same here. In the past month I've had 2 MAOs accepted and a 3rd where I accepted the counter-offer. However, if an MAO is flat out rejected I don't offer again. To me it's up to the seller at that point to counter-offer. If a seller doesn't counter-offer that indicates, to me anyway, that he/she isn't really interested in MAOs so I walk away.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Beware of "Shill Bidding" on ebay, i.e. where the seller has multiple accounts and/or associates who bid up the price.
Usually, these shill bidders can be identified as not having won many auctions for the same seller, and having a high percentage of bids exclusively for that seller and/or buys exclusively for that seller.
Also, you will see an item sold, and then reappear for that same seller later.
Unfortunately, Trainz is one of the worst perpetrators regarding this on ebay.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I've sold things with MAO. If someone low balls, I just outright reject it. I figure they're looking for something on the cheap and not interested in paying a fair price. If the offer is reasonable, I will counter offer figuring we can find a middle ground.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, shill bidding is all to common on ebay now, and now it's combined with snipe bidding for the best of both worlds for a seller who does such things. Its no coincidence that if you put in a bid with a max amount, that at the last second your bid gets run up to its max, whether you win or not. I just accept that as part of the game now. I put in my max price I'm willing to pay and let it go. If I really want an item, I will put it in as a snipe bid.


----------

